# Treats for 7 week old puppy



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats on your new addition!! I would suggest using his 'dinner' for treats. With such a young pup you don't want to be adding too much variety to his diet or he could end up with the dreaded 'runs' (not pleasant at all). I would give him at least a couple of weeks to settle in and adjust to his new life, (these changes can be pretty stressful for pups), before adding anything new to his diet.


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Kelly got Royal Canin baby food as treats, which is different from her regular food. My daughter tried it and thinks has more flavor than the other brands.

I also used half of the tiny milkbones to toilet train her and worked so well that I swear she would make tiny pees just to get them.

I think she has ostrich stomach, because she is never had the runs with all her new food trials. Her brother is another story,...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I used Wellness Puppy Treats. They were little soft squares that I would quarter. Hank loved them!


----------



## mrssp (Jun 6, 2011)

We fed the soft Zukes treats to Baxter from day one for training and he loves them!


----------



## amanda.christy (Jun 26, 2011)

We used Diamond Variety Puppy treats for Cooper, which our breeder recommended to us. We brought him home at 7 weeks and he loves them. We also use his own kibble, and microwaved hotdogs cut up into tiny pieces, a recommendation from our trainer.

Good luck!


----------



## Maize's Mommy (Jul 4, 2011)

We have a 9 week old puppy and we used hotdogs for potty treats. Cheap, easy and always available because of our kids


----------



## Cadie (Jun 14, 2011)

I use Jenny's regular food with a couple of beggin strips cut up into small bits. I wrap it tightly in a baggy and let it marinade for a couple of days. We only treat with one small bit. She loves it.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Soft and small is best. Something that can be chewed quickly.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

My theory - Soft and small for training. 
Rewards for outside time are crunchy and last a little while so they really get that they did a good job.

Low calorie and ALL Natural or dye free at least for both.
My dogs LOVE these. I mean possible missing fingers kind of love.

Dog Treats | Crunchy Treats with Real Apple | NUTRO® NATURAL CHOICE® Dog Food


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Remember to circle back to treats that your pup may have stuck his nose up to in the beginning.. Iorek hated peanut butter treats when we first brought him home, but then we tried them again by chance when he was around three month old and he loooooved them.

Try to keep it natural and simple for puppies this young =) Newman's Own makes nice, simple treats.


----------



## Lucky Cooper (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you all so much! Im going to pick up some today and by the way what kind of hot dogs? All beef?

We have out wellness vet visit this morning! Gosh, Im already in love with him!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

He is a doll baby for sure and I think you are both lucky.


----------

